# Had another good day



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Got these 2 wednesday. Done 3 stands called in 3dogs ,third never knew it came in until I walked back to my truck and its tracks were in mine,wouldn't have notice if had not been for the snow.biggest came in to about50yds., the smaller one ranged in 165yds. I used jack rabbit distress,little jack with a few howls.
It has been






very cold here the last few days lows down in single digits with the highs in the teens.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads on the kills-----your Shoot'em Dead----nice dogs _SB*


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Hey those are nice, amazing how sneaky they can be. Did you have to sit back down for the one in your tracks or did you gettem standing up?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, Nice shootin'.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Hey those are nice, amazing how sneaky they can be. Did you have to sit back down for the one in your tracks or did you gettem standing up?


No,I was already busted,I will go back there another day and hunt from a different stand.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE looking yotes man!!! Keep after em!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again great shooting, clean them all out of there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Highs in the teens...that is chilly. Kinda hard to sit too long on a stand in those temps.

Were you dressed in white ?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

It is not to bad as long as you dress for the weather. solid white overcoat.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

nice yotes. I so need to get out and make a few stands.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That is a great looking pair of yotes. Congrats


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bang, flop. Bang, flop.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> It is not to bad as long as you dress for the weather. solid white overcoat.


You might try a little break up on that coat. Seams to work better for me. You will see what I mean if you have your buddy wear in and stand back 75 yards and look at it.

Again...good job taking two of the smart dogs !!


----------



## Rasch Chronicles (Dec 10, 2010)

Nicely done!

I have to talk with my buddy in Nebraska and see if he does any Yote shootin...

Best Regards,<O</O
Albert "_Afghanus_" Rasch<O</O
*Dealing with Islamic Extremism "Chronicles" Style*<O</O


----------

